# Big turbo dyno shootout



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

Anyone really interested other than myself?

Bob G brought it up in another thread. 

Figured I'd post it. 

My preferences would be in a non-VW affiliated tuner shop that's equipped with 2wd and 4th dyno, and sometime after the holidays. 

Any other suggestions?


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

i am game for a metro tristate dyno day

So does this mean your car will be fixed?


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

sabba said:


> i am game for a metro tristate dyno day


Ooo yeah Let the uncorrected Dyno-jet numbers speak the truth  Bob.G


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

sabba said:


> i am game for a metro tristate dyno day
> 
> So does this mean your car will be fixed?



not necessarily, but i will def have a car ready by then.

LOL.

i was thinking about contacting No Limit Motorsports for the dyno day.

http://www.nolimitmotorsport.com/

any objections?


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

they are far out on the island. Not the most accommodating of places. for those non long islanders.

We should try and find something on nassau/queens boarder so we can get more people to come.

lets try to find a dynojet, believe no limit uses a dynodynamics.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> not necessarily, but i will def have a car ready by then.
> 
> LOL.
> 
> ...


Only problem is the dyno.

Load based dyno are great for tuning but there numbers can be played with changing the load and info input. Dyno jet is the most consistant across the board IMO and if we use uncorrected numbers there should be no tuners calling foul play ( but there one that will say it anyway when the numbers dont look in there favor) LOL. 

There a bunch in the nyc metro area http://www.dynojet.com/dyno_centers/dynocenters1_output.aspx?state=NY


We need to get a BUNCH of cars so we can compare if one shows a very low number or one a very high number from a slip in beta sw file we can identify those cars not being average.Bob.G


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

Like i said in the previous thread im game. I just need some prep time to get the car ready. Im in nj so id prefer not to drive a couple hrs away on race gas.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

then bring 5 gallons of it in the trunk and run 87 octane with meth on the way there. umpkin:


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

I'm in!


----------



## axthomson (Jul 8, 2006)

i'll be in if their is no snow and my car is done. Still waiting for Uni to send my ecu back and to finish my suspension up. Im Axman on golfmkv


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

rracerguy717 said:


> Only problem is the dyno.
> 
> Load based dyno are great for tuning but there numbers can be played with changing the load and info input. Dyno jet is the most consistant across the board IMO and if we use uncorrected numbers there should be no tuners calling foul play ( but there one that will say it anyway when the numbers dont look in there favor) LOL.
> 
> ...


excellent point.

so lets start contacting some of these places.

i know FFE has a dynojet dyno, but most individuals have issues with the shop. dunno why, the guys there are pretty ****ing cool.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> excellent point.
> 
> so lets start contacting some of these places.
> 
> i know FFE has a dynojet dyno, but most individuals have issues with the shop. dunno why, the guys there are pretty ****ing cool.


If you want to do an FFE dyno day we can do that no problem, we don't really care about differences on the internet we are all good people in person. If their is real interest lets set a date, start a list of people attending. usually when we do a dyno day their is a small amount of prize money for the highest hp non shop car.


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

If it wasn't 560 miles away, Id be there.  Even though I already know the car makes 328 measly hp.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> If you want to do an FFE dyno day we can do that no problem, we don't really care about differences on the internet we are all good people in person. If their is real interest lets set a date, start a list of people attending. usually when we do a dyno day their is a small amount of prize money for the highest hp non shop car.


word.

i'll call ed.

is everyone cool with something in january? 

give ample time for those that need to get their cars back together (or a **** ton of water out of them .. lol).


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> If you want to do an FFE dyno day we can do that no problem, we don't really care about differences on the internet we are all good people in person. If their is real interest lets set a date, start a list of people attending. usually when we do a dyno day their is a small amount of prize money for the highest hp non shop car.


Personally I dont have a problem with FFE , Ed , Jeff , Kevin , etc all bunch of good guys and gear heads LOL.

Once we see where everyone coming from we can make a final decision place and date. 
We need to get GIAC and or AWE car in this thing .Mike P @ Tyrolosport worker has a VF kit if im not mistaken thats prety close .

It will be nice to see the different power curves versus hardware and Software not all the focus on the biggest number . Bob.G


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

rracerguy717 said:


> Only problem is the dyno.
> 
> Load based dyno are great for tuning but there numbers can be played with changing the load and info input. Dyno jet is the most consistant across the board IMO and if we use uncorrected numbers there should be no tuners calling foul play ( but there one that will say it anyway when the numbers dont look in there favor) LOL.


any dyno can be "played with".


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

Im in for January. Wish I could have put this together but I have no time to organize it. Im in, just need to plan in advance for the day off. Lets get an official list/date so that we can show FFE that we have X number of ppl ready to go on X date.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

Excellent. Once we have all agreed on a place and time we can contact the shop of choice to see if we can schedule it. So that's two for January. Anyone else in for January? 

If their aren't any objections to using FFE or the month January, how does everyone feel about the 15th, 16th, 29th, or 30th as possible dates for the events? 

I prefer the 30th. It will give me ample time to build something and break it in.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

if we wait until the 30th my car might be done by then, maybe we can throw that on the dyno and watch it make 1000whp


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

sunday is always better for me since I work on saturdays, but I will make it work either saturday or sunday. just need to know in advance.


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

Sounds good for me. Ill be ready by then


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

Sunday it is. 

16th or 30th?

We have two for the 30th. 

1000whp will be impressive. Still using an FSI engine? If I am not capable of hitting 500whp, I plan on swapping a k20/24 into this damn thing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

no fsi although the car will be ran on motec.

30th works better for me.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

Ok. So can we all agree that 01/30/11 will be where we hold the BT FSI dyno comparison?

All that agree say "AYE".

I've always wanted to say that. Lol

I will begin by saying AYE. 

I'll call FFE tonight once we all agree that the terms and conditions are cool with everyone.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

AYE! lol


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

going to try to get some much needed "press" to show up on our little dyno day.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Just talked to Ed and he said he would love to host the dyno day if everyone wants to come. :thumbup:


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

sounds like a solid plan

*AYE*


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Just talked to Ed and he said he would love to host the dyno day if everyone wants to come. :thumbup:


Me too. It's going to be 60 USD for three passes. 

So I guess it's safe to say we all agree since there have been many objections?

I'll make a thread in the tristate section tonight when I get home.


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Just talked to Ed and he said he would love to host the dyno day if everyone wants to come. :thumbup:


jc's car does not count because he's not running a fsi only the mkv shell lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

No worries, my car is a full blown FFE sponsered car..it wouldn't count even if it was fsi. My new setup will look exactly like this when done.











except in my sublime green engine bay.


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> Ok. So can we all agree that 01/30/11 will be where we hold the BT FSI dyno comparison?
> 
> All that agree say "AYE".
> 
> ...


Aye


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2009)

Im in!!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

That's going to be great :thumbup:


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> Me too. It's going to be 60 USD for three passes.
> 
> So I guess it's safe to say we all agree since there have been many objections?
> 
> I'll make a thread in the tristate section tonight when I get home.


 AYE. opcorn: LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

When we get back from MIR next week I will start making dyno day posts in more than one forum and start a list of everyone attending.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

Wish I could attend and see what this 5857 can do with the boost really cranked as well as meet some of you guys, unfortunately Miami isn't very close


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

18 hours is no problem, im gonna come down their some time to run the miami mile when the .:R gets back from Canada.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

LEWXCORE said:


> Wish I could attend and see what this 5857 can do with the boost really cranked as well as meet some of you guys, unfortunately Miami isn't very close


you could always crash at my place and leave in the AM.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

LEWXCORE said:


> Wish I could attend and see what this 5857 can do with the boost really cranked as well as meet some of you guys, unfortunately Miami isn't very close


take one for the scene dude! :laugh:

id like to come up just to see this all in person to tell you the truth.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

tristate thread:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5077114-01-30-11-Dyno-Day&p=68314195&posted=1#post68314195


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

Krieger said:


> take one for the scene dude! :laugh:
> 
> id like to come up just to see this all in person to tell you the truth.


you could crash too. i have 4 spare bedrooms, plenty of driveway, and a living room.

lol


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

Krieger said:


> take one for the scene dude! :laugh:
> 
> id like to come up just to see this all in person to tell you the truth.


lol krieger let's meet up in orlando and ride out


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

dayum. why January. 

I would have liked to be involved, but i'm trading my car in before years end and stripping it.

APR Stage 3 TSI. I made 340 whp on APTunings dynojet in 98 degree heat and killer humidity on the hottest week of summer. 

once the weather cooled, Tom's shop car pulled 351 whp.

not sure how you guys categorize there dyno results, but I would have loved to jump in on this meet to see some uncorrected #'s of my car's hardware.

maybe i'll stop by if you guys are gonna be in the tri state.

I should have my B8 S4 by then.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

mikeg6045 said:


> dayum. why January.
> 
> I would have liked to be involved, but i'm trading my car in before years end and stripping it.
> 
> ...


EBC crank the boost with some meth/race fuel and go dyno with the big boys


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> No worries, my car is a full blown FFE sponsered car..it wouldn't count even if it was fsi. My new setup will look exactly like this when done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey jc if you dont mind sharing what engine your going to be using. i was playing with my comment earlier.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

LEWXCORE said:


> lol krieger let's meet up in orlando and ride out


We might just do that. umpkin:



CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> you could crash too. i have 4 spare bedrooms, plenty of driveway, and a living room.


:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

$GTI07$ said:


> hey jc if you dont mind sharing what engine your going to be using. i was playing with my comment earlier.


It will be a 1.8t


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> It will be a 1.8t


ohh cool. cant wait to see the end of results.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

$GTI07$ said:


> ohh cool. cant wait to see the end of results.


same here :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

as long as I get a real gear set the end result will be many 8 second passes.


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> as long as I get a real gear set the end result will be many 8 second passes.


dam what you got on the engine, a jet engine lol. cant wait to see the 8 second pass though.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

you can get those suckers to 1000 whp i hear!

speaking of gears, id LOVE to see if we cant find a taller 6th gear. no joke, i run at like 4k RPM at 100 mph and it goes up another 1k RPM for every 10 or 15 miles thereafter it seems.

a 6th gear that is a good bit taller than 5th to just cruise in would net us much better gas mileage and you could just downshift to pass, or take your time. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Krieger said:


> you can get those suckers to 1000 whp i hear!


Yup, Ed's red car was already dyno'd. 34psi did 981whp with his dual cam gear engine setup, IE setup short block, Ferrea setup cylinder head and Ed's home made exhaust mani, intake mani and intercooler setup.


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Yup, Ed's red car was already dyno'd. 34psi did 981whp with his dual cam gear engine setup, IE setup short block, Ferrea setup cylinder head and Ed's home made exhaust mani, intake mani and intercooler setup.


damm thats sound sick. you better have videos of your monster. you know of any new products coming out for the fsi?? like bigger injectors or intake manifold for 2.0t fsi??


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Idk about any new product for the fsi except the CTSturbo kit that will be coming out. Clay posted pictures in another thread of the complete kit and it looked pretty good.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

the CTS kit is awesome!


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> the CTS and PPT kits both look awesome.
> 
> i like the PPT because it comes everything is vbanded.


Im getting the PPT kit install as we speak. should be done tomorrow.


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

Nice keep us posted? 

The kit uses a billet 3071?


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

sabba said:


> Nice keep us posted?
> 
> The kit uses a billet 3071?


no is extra money.


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

gotcha

so you will be the first one using this kit.

can't wait to see the outcome, expect good things!


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

sabba said:


> gotcha
> 
> so you will be the first one using this kit.
> 
> can't wait to see the outcome, expect good things!


i dont think im the first one but i will give a review about it.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

Krieger said:


> you can get those suckers to 1000 whp i hear!
> 
> speaking of gears, id LOVE to see if we cant find a taller 6th gear. no joke, i run at like 4k RPM at 100 mph and it goes up another 1k RPM for every 10 or 15 miles thereafter it seems.
> 
> a 6th gear that is a good bit taller than 5th to just cruise in would net us much better gas mileage and you could just downshift to pass, or take your time. :beer:


so you're just cruising around at 100mph?? that's how they roll in central fla?? It would be nice to have a taller gear set 1st through 5th and 6th as an overdrive gear.


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

LEWXCORE said:


> so you're just cruising around at 100mph?? that's how they roll in central fla?? It would be nice to have a taller gear set 1st through 5th and 6th as an overdrive gear.


 Im looking into swaping out 4th gear to a taller one. I don't want to have to throw 5th at the track.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

Build your head and shift at 9k.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> Build your head and shift at 9k.


Hmmm...

Do you really believe a build head can rev to 9000 ?

I'm just asking cause i wanna know how high i can rev from now on.

Btw there is always the case of the "floating fuel pump" which hasn't really been proven yet,
but AFAIK most companies put the rev limiter low for that reason also.


----------



## Hendrik (Sep 13, 2008)

APR assured 8500 rpm´s for their HPFP when the Ferrea stuff came up!
this was one of the first questions I asked... :thumbup:
or was it 8k ?...hmm:facepalm:


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

Hendrik said:


> APR assured 8500 rpm´s for their HPFP when the Ferrea stuff came up!
> this was one of the first questions I asked... :thumbup:
> or was it 8k ?...hmm:facepalm:


Jeff / JC back in the day was reving it to 8200 I believe with his Revo BT sw and APR pump . Bob.G


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

rracerguy717 said:


> Jeff / JC back in the day was reving it to 8200 I believe with his Revo BT sw and APR pump . Bob.G


But does that actually mean APR is guaranteeing their pump up to 8200 ? or 8500 ?

And what about the other pumps like Autotech and AWE

I mean sure APR is gonna jump in and say those CAN'T , but based on the "lighter piston" principle,
maybe THEY CAN ? :sly:

But as i said there hasn't been any actual video or test data at which point the AFTERMARKET pumps
float, and normally it shouldn't be the same as the OEM pump...


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

GolfRS said:


> But does that actually mean APR is guaranteeing their pump up to 8200 ? or 8500 ?
> 
> And what about the other pumps like Autotech and AWE
> 
> ...


Im not going to waste more time and money with the flat tappet follower with so many failures its close to its design limit espec with a Aftermarket pump and sw requesting up to 130 bar.

IMO the H2Sport roller follower conversion will be a more permentant fix espec with more mods in my future . I will be going this route with a fresh set of Cat Cams Hopefully things should be all set to test things out on Jan 30 Dyno Day  Bob.G


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

LEWXCORE said:


> so you're just cruising around at 100mph?? that's how they roll in central fla?? It would be nice to have a taller gear set 1st through 5th and 6th as an overdrive gear.


I plead the fifth.

I work over an hour away from home and leave at 3:45 AM so there is literally nobody on the highway so I have my fun when I can. eace: I usually average about 75 MPH, but I have lately been testing just how fast my car can go alot more lately. This is on empty roads of course.

I wonder how hard it would be to find a larger gear set from other VAG cars. I know I had an RSX-S tranny with a CRV (i think it was a CRV anyways) gear in the 6th gear. great low gear pick up, awesome gas mileage in 6th. :thumbup:


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

Krieger said:


> I wonder how hard it would be to find a larger gear set from other VAG cars. I know I had an RSX-S tranny with a CRV (i think it was a CRV anyways) gear in the 6th gear. great low gear pick up, awesome gas mileage in 6th. :thumbup:


The 6speed MT 02Q and 02m gears are the same gears ( The 02Q Diff has one side bigger carrier bearing ) so if you look in this thread below even thou its for the AWD trans the gearing can be swaped. 

The 6 speed has 2 final drives 1-4 and 5-6. They both need to be changed when your swapping things over. 

In the link below shows which cars to get taller final drives .Hope this helps  Bob.G

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5016422-The-02M-4Motion-transmission-upgrade-thread.


BTW the gearing in these 6spd MT IMO with BT are even close to ideal


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

so far we have a possibility of 8 cars.

we still have a little over two months till the dyno day.

hoping to get atleast 10 BT FSI vehicles to go.


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

add me to the list


----------



## 18bora. (Aug 18, 2007)




----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

Haha. 

I have passed the dyno day hosting torch to Mike. He will be scheduling the dyno day. I've been super busy with builds and tuning. 

Check dyno day info here:

http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=159013


----------



## punka3driver (Jul 23, 2009)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> Haha.
> 
> I have passed the dyno day hosting torch to Mike. He will be scheduling the dyno day. I've been super busy with builds and tuning.
> 
> ...


Sent Mike a PM on the other forum about bringing my avant


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

Mike is working really hard on finding a shop that can cater to the AWD and 2WD platforms. We are finding that there aren't that many on the island. We may have to travel to NJ.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## donjuan1jr (Oct 8, 2008)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5616983-NY-LI-May-5th-2012-(Cinco-de-Mayo)-Dyno-Day.

Itll happen people, come get some.


----------



## ghita.silviu (Oct 26, 2010)

*Skoda Octavia RS*

Here is a dyno from last year.

http://imageshack.us/f/191/dynoe.jpg/


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

ghita.silviu said:


> Here is a dyno from last year.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/f/191/dynoe.jpg/


My dyno from two days ago. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ay-to-get-a-baseline.&p=76362920#post76362920


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

:thumbup:


----------

